

Ask HN: Do we still need payphones? - rgonzalez

I do have a cellphone (i.e. iPhone) like most people. However, every so often I find myself in a situation where I am unable to use my phone. I tend to forget to charge my phone, or forget the charger somewhere; or, like yesterday, I lent it to one of my co-founders to do testing (and I am working remotely today). Anyhow, when any of these happens I usually am stranded phone-wise, but I still have internet service. Like now. So there is something that can be done about it.<p>Now, this doesn't happen every day of the week so I don't need a membership service to use constantly. I just need a one-off, redbox-like transaction to use a phone whenever I find my self in this situation.<p>Does anyone else feels like they need something like that?<p>Does the entire world has cellphones or is there some places that actually still needs payphones?<p>Are there any (non-sketchy) services, like the one I am proposing, out there?
======
tjr
I presume that most payphones (in the US, not sure about elsewhere) have been
taken down because real numbers showed that they weren't being used enough to
warrant maintaining them.

But sure, I think it's reasonable to expect some people, sometimes, will still
need to make use of a phone other than their own.

Also: what about phone booths? Even if there is no phone in them, sometimes
holding a private conversation in public on a mobile phone can be awkward.

------
danifankhauser
Not payphones per say, but "wayfinding" machines on the street that would
offer much more: <http://mashable.com/2013/05/08/nyfi-wayfinding/>

------
Mankhool
Of course we still need payphones. There are millions of people in the world
who cannot possibly afford a mobile device . . .

------
27182818284
>internet service. Like now.

People use Skype, Google Voice, etc for that. I must be misunderstanding the
problem.

~~~
rgonzalez
No you are not. I think I wasn't clear enough. These are too good choices. I
had forgotten about Google voice. Thanks.

Anyhow, I guess I meant something that worked pretty much exactly like the pay
phone. Something that I can use once and not leave the rest of my money
trapped there forever. At least for Skype you have to buy at least $10 worth
of credits. How does it work for Google voice? Is it on demand?

Also, something that you didn't have to subscribe to some service so you can
use it. I know both Skype and Gmail both have hundreds of millions of users
but what if you don't use either one.

~~~
bmelton
For Google Voice, you prepay. After that, it debits from the prepaid amount
per minute. That is, at least in theory. Most of it's free except for long
distance and perhaps some other features, so I've never paid for it. I got
some free money for being part of the beta that's gone untouched.

